# Centrala



## sdcp

Hi!

Can anyone please tell me if _headquarters_ is _centrala_ in Polish (in a letter where you state contact details).

Thank you


----------



## majlo

Yes, it could be _centrala. _Any further comments are impossible due to lack of sufficient context.  Is it a business letter? Does "headquarters" refer to a company?


----------



## sdcp

Yes, it is a business letter, a company profile and "headquarters" refers to a company. Thanks!


----------



## majlo

I don't know if others will share my view on this, but I'd be more likely to use _centrala _in speech rather than writing. In formal writing, one is most likely to come across _siedziba_, and that's what I'd use.


----------



## sdcp

Majlo, and how about this? 

*LOKALIZACJA:*

SIEDZIBA GŁÓWNA (or GŁÓWNA SIEDZIBA?):

*Headquarters address *

ODDZIAŁY:
 
*Other offices and plants addresses*

I found that on the internet.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## majlo

That looks fine. As for your question, I think _siedziba główna _sounds better.


----------



## Faycelina

I'd say that _*centrala *_is more informal, you can call _headquarters_ this way while talking to some colleagues. But if it's a formal letter, I'd use _*siedziba główna*_.


----------



## bg1

Other suggestion: Oddział centralny.


----------



## bg1

As a military unit, it can be: Centrum dowodzenia.


----------

